
Kushner’s team seeks national US coronavirus surveillance system - notRobot
https://www.politico.com/news/2020/04/07/kushner-coronavirus-surveillance-174165
======
secfirstmd
Well Kushner did such a good job on Middle East peace having "read 25 books"
I'm sure he'll do a stellar job on managing a coronavirus surveillance
system...

Proof if ever that your parents can pay for you to go to Harvard, you can wear
an expensive suit, marry your way into influence and can still be useless.

